# Is he full blooded?



## erintaylor1995 (Oct 5, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

mmm looks like he could use a pint or two --- 
raise a pint or two for St Paddy's day !

I don't know , somewhere in the background , or bred without care to standards . 

that does not rule him out as the best dog on earth -- just not for breeding


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

he could just be missing a mask or reverse mask. Try googling it, he looks like some of those dogs. Either way hes very handsome and from what Ive read a smart boy.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that is not a reverse mask , the dog has no mask


----------



## erintaylor1995 (Oct 5, 2013)

This isn't my dog. It's a friends dog. Lol. He does look almost like mine though. Her dog had puppies and that was the dad and I was just seeing if she really knew what she was talking about. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erintaylor1995 (Oct 5, 2013)

Just need opinions??? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think he looks purebred.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

The shape of his muzzle looks slightly off, it's a bit shorter. I have heard of GSDs having a shorter muzzle in some lines.

Gorgeous dog though


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

When you dont breed toward a goal or the standard, this is what you can get. Unknowns! Could be purebred, just very poor quality. Could of had something else mixed in the third generation so some dilution of the pureness. Put definatly should not be used in breeding.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

but he has been used for breeding - the OP does a lol . I don't see any funny about it ---


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

carmspack said:


> but he has been used for breeding - the OP does a lol . I don't see any funny about it ---



I think the lol was towards me, since I mistook this dog for her dog.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

erintaylor1995 said:


> Her dog had puppies and that was the dad and I was just seeing if she really knew what she was talking about.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



What is she saying? That he is? 

I'm hoping it wasn't intentional


----------



## erintaylor1995 (Oct 5, 2013)

It was an lol towards her because she thought it was my dog. And it isn't. There is no reason to be judgmental. I just asked a question. They say he is, just like I was told my dog was. But people lie, and I was just seeing opinions. Thank you for your help! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you laughed because you thought your friend was a fool , or fooled?

she wanted to know , or you wanted to know , if it was safe to say the father was a purebred so that the pups might/could be sold for more $$'s .

honestly I hope all the pups get the homes they deserve and are well cared for .


----------



## erintaylor1995 (Oct 5, 2013)

No. I laughed because she thought it was my dog. I wanted to know if it was full blooded because I was going to get one. I'm in no way even involved in her selling her puppies. I want another dog for my dog. Don't just assume things. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well -- okay -- but honestly some things are like pulling teeth 

why not say my friend has a litter , this is the sire , is he purebred .

by the way I wasn't the only one confused and I wasn't the only one 
not entirely positive that he was the sire of a litter .


----------



## Sealdoc (Feb 16, 2003)

There should be laws against mutts, like they do in EU or Germany. Not saying every dog needs to be titled etc, but for petes sake..... the dog shelters are filled enough without people purposefully creating more mutts


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Sealdoc said:


> There should be laws against mutts, like they do in EU or Germany. Not saying every dog needs to be titled etc, but for petes sake..... the dog shelters are filled enough without people purposefully creating more mutts


In most states their are laws that your dog must be neutered or spayed at a young age. Therefore preventing breeding. If they are not following those laws why would they follow any other mutt laws??


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

My suggestion would be if you want a German shepherd go to a responsible breeder. That way you don't have to worry about whether it's purebred or not. You'll know because it's on the pedigree. 

The problem with people like your friend, is they'll breed the dog and claim it's a purebred german shepherd. Then people will buy one of those puppies assuming it is purebred, breed it with another "purebred" shepherd and call those puppies purebred. When in fact they are just a bunch of mutts.


----------



## erintaylor1995 (Oct 5, 2013)

And I feel the same way most of you do. All I did was ask a simple question. I'm not exactly looking for a definite pure bred dog, I would just like one for a friend for my dog. But I don't have thousands of dollars to spend on a dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Msmaria said:


> In most states their are laws that your dog must be neutered or spayed at a young age. Therefore preventing breeding. If they are not following those laws why would they follow any other mutt laws??


Actually this is not true. There are no state laws requiring mandatory spay/neuter. There are some local laws like Dallas Texas, and Los Angeles County, California. 

But the only laws passed in most states are that dogs adopted from shelters must be spayed/neutered. 

This was updated in 2013:
https://www.avma.org/Advocacy/StateAndLocal/Pages/sr-spay-neuter-laws.aspx

Folks, it is not against the law to breed your dog, whether you jump through the many hoops to make you a responsible breeder, or if you just let your mongrel get knocked up and have a litter of puppies. I think there is a much bigger problem than people breeding dogs indiscriminately, and that is the readiness some people have in bringing a puppy home, and in dropping a dog off when they become inconvenient. If people, the general public, considered dog ownership a privilege and a responsibility, than I think we wouldn't have such a problem with young dogs or elderly dogs being dumped by their owners.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

If he's an older dog, 6 or 7, the black in a reverse can go gray.

Reverse mask:


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

The picture looks like a German Shepherd mix, certainly GSD there but I don't think purebred personally. 

That being said, this is obvious although not your original question.....




stmcfred said:


> My suggestion would be if you want a German shepherd go to a responsible breeder. That way you don't have to worry about whether it's purebred or not. You'll know because it's on the pedigree.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

I am going to say yes. But either reverse mask or no mask at all. Very pretty



erintaylor1995 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Personally If you are looking to get a purebred dog. look somewhere else. Not saying he isn't pure.. but if you have to ask.. wouldn't that be a red flag? 



erintaylor1995 said:


> No. I laughed because she thought it was my dog. I wanted to know if it was full blooded because I was going to get one. I'm in no way even involved in her selling her puppies. I want another dog for my dog. Don't just assume things.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeCielEstRouge (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm not an expert, but his muzzle looks too short to be a purebred. Regardless, a good dog is a good dog. BUT, if your friend isn't sure, it means he's not registered. Therefore you have no idea where that dog came from and if he's even sound enough to responsibly breed. If you do get a pup, make sure you get it fixed since its only for companion purposes.


----------

